# Certificate in Biblical Studies



## cih1355 (Jul 17, 2006)

At my church, I teach Sunday School to 5th and 6th graders. I would like to earn a Certificate in Biblical Studies to help me in my ministry. Do you know of any seminaries that offer a Certificate in Biblical Studies? If so, which ones would you recommend?

[Edited on 7-17-2006 by cih1355]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2006)

Try Haddington House. It is a small consevative reformed seminary on Prince Edward Island in Canada that has a Certificate program that is (I believe) available by distance. Prices are also good around $200.00 per course (not hour).

If you cant find them on-line send me a u2u & I will get you the adress.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 17, 2006)

I know Sproul's organization offered one through Knox Seminary at one time. Don't know if they still do.


----------

